# Cost per small square bale to accumulate, grapple and load?



## blueriver

Per my post in machinery ... I recently purchased the Rafter M 10 bale grapple and will build the accumulator over winter.

When my neighbor saw the grapple and I shared my plans ... well basicly he said he would get his square baler out next year and hire me to load his hay.

So tell me what you think is a fair per bale charge to accumlate, grapple and load small squares?


----------



## dubltrubl

I've been considering the same thing. I have a side pull attachment with my accumulator and it would be easy to pick up bales after someone and load it. I just have to get it to the field. I haven't actually put a pencil to it yet, but I was considering about $.40 - $.50 per bale.


----------



## BCFENCE

My neighbor charged 25 cents 5 years ago, so 35 to 40 cents would be close im guessing.


----------



## dubltrubl

BFENCE,
Thanks for that info. I have yet to run across anyone providing that service, so I have no idea what the going rate is. I kinda figured around .40 as the low end, just by estimating what it would cost for labor by hand and figuring a price that would be competitive. I don't think I would be interested in going any less than .35. Should something break, I'd be in a bind getting my own stuff picked up, so I'd have to make enough to hire someone till things are repaired. Thanks again.
Steve


----------



## kyfred

Check out this site http://www.ca.uky.edu/cmspubsclass/files/extensionpubs/departmentseries/aec2010-03.pdf
Your state may have something like this also.
Good Luck


----------



## OkhayBallr

Around here you cant get anyone to haul your hay to the barn for less than $1 a bale. So therefor I usually charge .75 and stay super busy in the past.


----------



## blueriver

OkhayBallr said:


> Around here you cant get anyone to haul your hay to the barn for less than $1 a bale. So therefor I usually charge .75 and stay super busy in the past.


Are you using your trailers and taking it to the barn and unloading as well?


----------



## OkhayBallr

Yes, this is when the barn is on the same field. Ok I see all you are doing is accum and loading him....


----------



## hay hauler

Decide what you want to make per hour on your machine, then divide that by the bales you can stack in a hour... That shoud give a idea... I would guess at least $70 per hour...? Also would not go much less that others charge how ever they might get the hay up... We charge .85 per bale stacked in the barn when using a bobcat, grapple, accumulator, and hay truck.

At .40 per bale you are getting $4 per block of 10.

So to make $40 per hour you got to get 10 blocks on a trailer in a hour...

OR

to make $80 per hour you need 20 blocks in a hour, or 200 bales.

That dosen't sound to hard so long as the trailers can keep up with you...


----------



## BCFENCE

The price i gave was just accumalateing and loading the wagons in the field, Nothing else.


----------



## Mike120

Around here I typically see a price per bale in the field and $1.00 more in the barn. Usually the price in the barn includes loading your trailer.


----------



## hay hauler

He have enough trailers to clear a frield? or do you have to wait around on him to unload? If your are waiting around could make a hour or two job into a all day job, when you have hay to clear yourself.

We charge $15 per ton to load someones trailer from a stack... If that helps...


----------



## kfarm_EC_IL

Looking at our numbers for the last couple of years .50 cents seems to cover loading labor. Then another .25 at the barn. Again that is all by hand.
Mark


----------



## sdtex

What does anybody charge to bale w/ a small square baler.??? I am curious. I live in a small town and everybody has a few horses including me.


----------



## hay hauler

$100/acre cut, rake, and bale.

Don't find it worth it to just bale and rely on someone else to watch for debre and so on when raking and cutting.


----------



## dubltrubl

hay hauler said:


> $100/acre cut, rake, and bale.
> 
> Don't find it worth it to just bale and rely on someone else to watch for debre and so on when raking and cutting.


I'd have to agree, especially on the raking part. I may be a bit too uptight, but I don't like baling behind someone elses rake job. $100/acre seems about right. The few times I've baled for other people I've gone with $2/bale, but the per acre method is probably wiser since sometimes the yield is pretty sparse. I do try to turn down those kind of jobs these days in a polite kind of way.


----------

